# Maadi House



## clatham (Jan 25, 2012)

Can Anyone provide the address for Maadi House? Was only there once, and I don't recall street number. Can't find any info online (phone number,address). 

Thanks.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

clatham said:


> Can Anyone provide the address for Maadi House? Was only there once, and I don't recall street number. Can't find any info online (phone number,address).
> 
> Thanks.



This could be what you're looking for :-


Road 19, Maadi (two streets behind CSA). Has two pools, one for kiddies, a great playground.
Their phone number is 23590513.

ps....use the search button when looking for info...this is where i found this previous post


----------



## clatham (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

